# ipad mini 2 ou 3 ?



## tony du 08 (17 Octobre 2014)

bonjour à tous, j'hésite entre l'ipad mini 2 et 3 mais vu le peut de nouveautés dessus autant acheté le 2 ? non?


----------



## LukeSkywalker (17 Octobre 2014)

Le 2 !!!
A part si le Touch ID est vraiment indispensable.
C'est exactement les mêmes machines avec les mêmes composants.


----------



## adixya (17 Octobre 2014)

Touch ID et couleur dorée éventuellement. Même si je ne suis pas fan de la teinte de l'iphone 6 doré qui semble avoir été reprise ici pour l'iPad air 2, c'est légèrement foncé marron, au lieu d'un or franc et jaune... Même si en pleine lumière on ne voit quasiment pas la différence avec les silver...


----------



## tony du 08 (17 Octobre 2014)

ok d'accord de toute façon touch id selon moi c'est bien pour l'iphone mais pour l'ipad qu'on met avec une smart cover sa sert pas à grand chose selon moi


----------



## adixya (17 Octobre 2014)

Ah si moi j'ai mis un code sur l'iPad et ça me gonfle alors d'avoir à le taper cinquante fois par jour, ça fait un an que j'attends Touch ID sur iPad personnellement


----------



## tony du 08 (17 Octobre 2014)

adixya a dit:


> Ah si moi j'ai mis un code sur l'iPad et ça me gonfle alors d'avoir à le taper cinquante fois par jour, ça fait un an que j'attends Touch ID sur iPad personnellement



je met pas de code sur mon ipad avec la smart cover sa me convient amplement donc vu que je compte faire pareille pour le mini voila quoi je pense vraiment que je vais prendre la mini 2, sa fait chere quand même pour si peut d'amélioration.


----------



## adixya (18 Octobre 2014)

Oh c'est une super tablette la mini 2, mon copain en a une, et j'adore l'utiliser en déplacement.
J'avais longtemps hésité avec l'iPad air au début, ça a été dur de choisir.


----------



## doupold (18 Octobre 2014)

Je vote moi aussi pour le 2.
100 pour touch ID, c'est abusé.
Même si paradoxalement je suis un peu content qu'il n'y ait pas de grande différence entre les deux.
Cela me les gonflait de dépenser 250 pour remplacer mon ipad mini retina 128 Go 4G + wifi alors que le nouvel ipad mini venait juste de sortir.
Je suppose que les deux (ayant le même matériel) auront droit aux mêmes évolutions logicielles, et cela adoucit un peu la rancoeur due à cette dépense.


----------



## tony du 08 (19 Octobre 2014)

ok merci pour vos réponses mais concernant la couleur je le prend gris sidéral ou argent ?


----------



## adixya (19 Octobre 2014)

Argent.


----------

